# which action cam?



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Why not RTFF? One recent thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/48160-hd-video-cams-one-top.html


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

There are tons of threads liek this. Just search sum.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

I had the original Contour and it was a good camera but the Hero2 takes much better video. I do agree that it is goofy looking but comparing footage it seems to look the best. The mounts for the contour seem to be shit. I broke several and my buddy broke one every time he used his contour gps. The hero2 feels a bit heavy on your helmet at first but you get used to it. I still think the footage on the hero2 is much better than even the new contour cameras.

Battery life. On my contour two batteries would basically last a full day of recording. I would swap batteries at lunch time. On the Hero2 I barely get a full day of recording at 720x60fps out of two batteries.

Cant really go wrong with any of them they all work well.


----------

